# Dissecting Table (Japan) ''Zigoku'' album is a cult album, you got to listen to it!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i remenber hearing this in the earlty 90'' on *a shot in the dark a radio show on CKUT radio* hosted by good friend back than polish dude name Yatsek, he introduce me to this album by D.S, trought the track heaven= hell, back than i could ain't order it do to distribution...

So i discover this on itune ian was like yes, let's buy this ,* zigoku* have an awesome esthetic, dark brooding, etheric, some classical, some industrial toss in there.Love the album sleeve too.

Any fan of this band here, is it there best since this band exist since 1987 (dossier label\ dark vynil from germany releases).

Thank you, arrigato japanese of eclectic taste.

Best regard take care deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchased there debut album *,Dissecting Table : ultimate psychological description II (1986-1987?), what a band, noisy,, relentless,, dark & ambient, i love it.*

:tiphat:


----------

